# petshop mice and pews?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i use to own some pet shop mice and they were all white with pink eyes. whats the difference with these to pews? im really sorry if this is a ridiculous question


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

it wasnt that bad a question was it? :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There isn't a difference, PEW (Pink Eyed White) is the name of the colour, doesn't matter what shape mouse it's on!

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

so my petshop ones are pews?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Would say so, yes


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

omg i wanted pews and ive already got 5 of them :lol: 
i am sooooo stupid


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

and ive also just realised that pew stands for pink eyed white  
gosh this is embarissing


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: Sorry Kerryann but that really made me giggle after a very bad day :lol:


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

well zany glad it made u laugh!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats a great chuckle Kerryann,you stay just the way you are.verbally they are known as pues,to rhyme with shoes.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

ok sarah, thanks


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

right then, its a bit difficult learning a new subject when you have to learn the basic language as well. Common abbreviations, let me see................. Ag.d - AGOUTI DOE. Blk tn b.- black tan buck. Bkn.............. Broken. Arg. Argente. These are the common ones you will see in show reports. Can any one add to the list ?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

kerryann said:


> well zany glad it made u laugh!


If it makes you fell better hun let me share my story. "hey mum, did you know why dairy milk chocolate is called dairy milk? I didn't realise it was made of milk. That must be where they got the name from!" Yep, the british public is dumbing down and it's all because of me :lol: Thankfully though only you and Kallan would recognise me so I can still hold me head up high :lol:


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

:lol: :lol: that has made me feel better


----------

